# Home Based ABA Therapist



## Manequin (Jul 28, 2013)

My son, 2 year and a half, was newly diagnosed with mild to moderate autism. However, I observe that my son is a fast learner. Could someone please give me ideas on where can I find ABA therapist that can work home-based? I prefer a Filipino therapist. 

I appreciate your concern, Thank you.


----------



## morningbell (Dec 22, 2013)

*ABA Therapy Dubai*

Hi ,just came across this post.Iam a parent who faced the same issues. *If you choosing ABA therapy make sure you have proper board certified supervisor *who is the only person supposed to design the ABA program for your child. Your therapist should work directly with child and *supervisor should review and update the program based on childs progress every week*. Make sure atleast one hour/week the supervisor sees the child therapy sessions. google for "BACB[US] certified Autism and Behavioral Consultants in Dubai" to get the properly qualified people. You parents has got every right to check the qualification of the therapist who works with your child. you must do it,otherwise it will end up in loosing valuble time of your child and waist of money too.


----------

